# Merienda



## Student1706

Wie sagt man "merienda" auf Deutsch? Ich habe es gesucht und so viele Möglichkeiten gefunden. Außerdem glaube ich dass es unterschiedliche Varianten für jeder Stelle von Deutschland gibt. Ich hoffe dass Sie mir helfen können.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe,
Student1706


----------



## Tonerl

*Vesper (Mahlzeit)


1. Zwischenmahlzeit am Nachmittag 
Jause (österreichisch) 
2. Abendgottesdienst (Religion) *

*Saludos*


----------



## Student1706

Tonerl said:


> *Vesper (Mahlzeit)
> 
> 
> 1. Zwischenmahlzeit am Nachmittag
> Jause (österreichisch)
> 2. Abendgottesdienst (Religion) *
> 
> *Saludos*


Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe Tonerl, was denken Sie über den folgenden Wörter als andere Möglichkeiten: "Vesperbrot" und "Imbiss am Nachmittag"?

Viele Grüße,
Student1706


----------



## Tonerl

Student1706 said:


> Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe Tonerl, was denken Sie über *die* folgenden Wörter als andere Möglichkeiten: "Vesperbrot" und "Imbiss am Nachmittag"?



*„Vesperbrot“ wird fast ausschließlich in Süddeutschland verwendet, während „Imbiss“ - als Zwischenmahlzeit/Snack (eine kurze Mahlzeit außerhalb der Hauptmahlzeiten) - dem Begriff „Vesperbrot“ ebenfalls sehr nahe kommt !*

_*LG*_


----------



## Student1706

Tonerl said:


> *„Vesperbrot“ wird fast ausschließlich in Süddeutschland verwendet, während „Imbiss“ - als Zwischenmahlzeit/Snack (eine kurze Mahlzeit außerhalb der Hauptmahlzeiten) - dem Begriff „Vesperbrot“ ebenfalls sehr nahe kommt !*
> 
> _*LG*_


Alles klar dann, ich werde das Wort "Vesper" benutzen. Und in diesem Fall "merendar" wäre "vespern" auf Deutsch, richtig? Oder mag man lieber einen anderen Ausdruck?


----------



## Tonerl

Student1706 said:


> Alles klar dann, ich werde das Wort "Vesper" benutzen. Und in diesem Fall "merendar" wäre "vespern" auf Deutsch, richtig? Oder mag man lieber einen anderen Ausdruck?



*Das Wort „vespern“ hört man hierzulande relativ selten, wogegen nachfolgende Begriffe sehr geläufig sind:*
*Brotzeit, Imbiss, Jause (österreichisch), Nachmittagskaffee etc...*
*einen Imbiss einnehmen; jausnen.*


----------



## Student1706

Tonerl said:


> *Das Wort „vespern“ hört man hierzulande relativ selten, wogegen nachfolgende Begriffe sehr geläufig sind:*
> *Brotzeit, Imbiss, Jause (österreichisch), Nachmittagskaffee etc...*
> *einen Imbiss einnehmen; jausnen.*


Ich habe jetzt alles verstanden.
Tonerl danke für Ihre kompletten Antworten.
Liebe Grüße,
Student1706


----------



## bwprius

Für mich wäre "eine Zwischenmahlzeit einnehmen" die am wenigsten regional "vorbelastete" und somit neutralste Version.


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> Für mich wäre "eine Zwischenmahlzeit einnehmen" die am wenigsten regional "vorbelastete" und somit neutralste Version.



Aber die Zwischenmahlzeit kann man morgens oder nachmittags einnehmen und die merienda wird nachmittags genommen ... so dass, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, Jause oder Vesper schon angebracht ist. Kaffeetrinken kommt merienda auch ganz nahe, obwohl es viel früher geschieht (zwischen 14:00 und 16:00) und die merienda gegen 18:00, und beim Kaffeetrinken nur Kaffee und Kuchen konsumiert wird; bei der merienda ist die Bandbreite der Lebensmittel und Getränke, die konsumiert werden, viel größer.


----------



## Student1706

Ich denke ich werde alle Möglichkeiten in gleicher Weise benutzen. Wenn man mich nicht versteht, denn benutze ich andere Wörter.
Danke alle für Ihre Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße,
Student1706


----------

